# Windjammer St. Lucia



## hdmass (Mar 3, 2009)

I am wondering if the all inclusive at the Windjammer is worth it.  We are 2 adults/2 children.  Will the kids be able to use the kids club if we don't have the all inclusive?  I didn't see a per day fee on the web site.

Any info about the resort is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello. We love the Windjammer but I'm afraid we never actually eat there much. It is very expensive and we like to go out and about. We rent a car and dine at many of the fantastic restaurants a short drive away. We get groceries and make breakfast in our villa and sometimes eat at the beach grill for lunch at WJ which has great food. I have heard mixed reviews about the restaurants. It would definatly be convienient to go with the meal plan if you want a more sedate, relaxed time...especially with kids. We have a 2 year old and 11yrs but are familiar with the island so driving out for dinner is easy.
There is no where to eat within walking distance so I guess if you factor in the price of a car ($500us/wk) and the price of food eaten out its about the same as the meal plan. Just depends if you want to get around with a car, oh ya and we save airport transfers.
The kids club is free for all and the nannie service is great...ask for Donna.
cheers! you will love it there


----------



## hdmass (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you for your response.  I hadn't thought about renting a car but it looks like it might be cost effective to do so since it looks like we will need to fly into the larger airport.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 3, 2009)

We have also taken the helicopter shuttle to the little airport and rented a car from there. 
Driving from the big airport is not for the faint of heart. But if you get lost the people are friendly and happy to give directions.
If you rent a car I'll tell you all the great places to visit.


----------



## hdmass (Mar 3, 2009)

Good to know about the driving.  We have driven in Belize, some of the roads there were bad at the time.  I will also look into the helicopter shuttle, is there just one?


----------



## Janette (Mar 4, 2009)

Not for us. We aren't drinkers and we don't eat that much. After a day and a half we were not feeling well so they actually let us cancel the AI. This is not normal in that when you sign up, they tell you that you can't back out. The staff was wonderful to us. We didn't get a car as the roads are not very good. We still ate at the restaurants and didn't spend nearly as much as if we had stayed on the AI. Have fun.


----------



## riverside (Mar 4, 2009)

We've been here several times.  One time we took the all-inclusive for 3 consecutive days.  I don't know if they still let you do that or not.  That worked out well as we ate and drank so much for the first 3 days, that we didn't care much about food after that!  We rarely go off the resort for meals but usually fix breakfast in the room.  We find that the cost is usually less than the all-inclusive would be.  It's a fabulous resort.  Have fun.


----------



## hdmass (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for the responses.  I think we are going to pass on the all-inclusive.  It seems like alot, especially since my kids eat limited food.  

We exchanged into a 1 br unit.  I am a little concerned about the sleeping arrangements.  I've read that the living room is open air and hot, not to mention birds, lizards and bats!  Does the resort have any one br units that are completely enclosed?


----------



## alanmj (Mar 4, 2009)

We've been to WJL a few times, and are now becoming owners through resale. Great place, but damn expensive. As soon as you walk in the door you start bleeding money.

The AI is worth it if you drink and eat A LOT, otherwise it's not. They used to have a discounted AI rate for RCI ($75 instead of $95 in 2004), but not any more.

The driving is fine. We always rent and drive from Hewanorra (the main airport). Car rental is expensive, but cheaper to do that and purchase groceries than take AI.

The 1-bedrooms are really for 2 adults. The sofa is in the open (no-AC) area with birds, bats, etc. They will upgrade you for a (sizeable) fee, or if you're going out-of-season (you didn't say when you're going) they might upgrade you for free.  Be nice to them, and they will be nice back...  

You will enjoy the place, especially the water sports. The beech is bigger now than it used to be.

Make sure you go to the Jump-Up in Gros Islet on Friday night. Just don't carry any valuables, and don't stay too late.

Have a great time!


----------



## hdmass (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for the info.  We are going to be there the week between Christmas and New Years.  Probably a busy time!  I am a bit concerned about my children (or worse me!) sleeping in an unprotected area.  I may have to let this one go.


----------



## alanmj (Mar 4, 2009)

hdmass said:


> Thank you for the info.  We are going to be there the week between Christmas and New Years.  Probably a busy time!  I am a bit concerned about my children (or worse me!) sleeping in an unprotected area.  I may have to let this one go.



They will be full at that time, and unable to offer an upgrade, even for money.

Now a few weeks ago when I was there they were re-doing some of the 1-bed villas and putting in windows everywhere. Give them a call and ask whether they know already which unit you will be in. Probably they won't know, but there may be a chance...

As it happens, we will be there for Christmas this year, so if you do decide to go send me a PM and we'll meet up.


----------



## hdmass (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I'm sure I will regret this but I went ahead and canceled the reservation.  Unfortunately, I couldn't reach anyone at the resort that had information that would help.

Thanks again to everyone for the information and I will keep the resort in mind for a later date.


----------



## riverside (Mar 5, 2009)

We're owners now, but when we first exchanged there we got a one bedroom that was fully enclosed.  But it is the luck of the draw.  Since we purchased we've been back 3 times and every time we've gotten an enclosed one bedroom unit.  (never stayed in our own unit which is also enclosed)  All of these units except the first had their own plunge pool.  

Maybe you can try to exchange in late April or May when they are not so busy.  You might have more luck getting the unit you want.


----------

